# Good gaming laptop for under $800?



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm wondering if you guys could help me find a good gaming laptop for under $800?

I wanted to know what specs I should look for, something that'll play the latest games? (also plan to use it for everday internet browsing etc.)

I don't know much about this stuff so I was hoping for your input 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

-Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi unless you need a laptop for some other reason don't spend $800 on one to play games they are not, nor likely to be in the near future a good platform for gaming. Heat is the biggest issue you have with laptops, and as yet the cooling has not advanced enough to adequately cool them especially when gaming. I would use the money and build a tower system. If however you choose to go with a laptop Asus make some which may suit you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I second that recommendation. A desktop PC is a much better option for gaming.

If you must use a laptop stick with Dell, Asus, Samsung or Acer for the brands. Some HP models are becoming good as well.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm..I don't know I'll think about it I guess I'm just so used to laptops, they're small and comfortable to place on my desk and don't take up a lot of space, easy to move around.
/Also, is there any specific graphics card I should look for? or do all the new gaming computers have good ones that work well with all games?

-Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, Here is a link to our recommended builds http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html Please keep in mind they are recommendations not something written in stone so you can look at making changes and ask for advice and ideas. We can also help with videos and tutorials on achieving the build. So have a look and see what is there and come back with your ideas and questions, it's a good way to learn things and will help you in the future, when choosing any PC. One last thing I 'am not ignoring your questions as the info from the link will show you some hardware which should help give you some ideas on which graphics cards you may want to consider.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

CK007 said:


> Hmm..I don't know I'll think about it I guess I'm just so used to laptops, they're small and comfortable to place on my desk and don't take up a lot of space, easy to move around.
> /Also, is there any specific graphics card I should look for? or do all the new gaming computers have good ones that work well with all games?
> 
> -Thank you


Before we begin with recommendations. Have you decided to go the Desktop or Laptop route?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I guess I'll be ok with having a desktop, if it'll provide me with better gaming.
I was just browsing some stuff online and prices of things..laptops for what they offer I'v seen are priced very high and probably might not even run smoothly on newest games so I thought it's not worth it.
(I don't know if I can build a pc though I'v never done anything like this and wouldn't know the first thing about and how to put it all together)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's very easy. We've done the work for you. :smile:

You can pick a build from here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html

Follow this guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html

Or watch a long here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUzdNcZeM-s


Plus we are always here to help.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the info! as soon as I save up a little more I will give it a go!
also, quesiton:
the recommendations that are listed under each build can some of them be changed, for example if I wanted to change the graphics card would I be able to do that(could I add any graphics card?)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

To a certain extent, yes. Double check with us before changing the parts though.


----------

